# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  Kampf dem Rauschgift

## wein4tler

BANGKOK - Die Regierung will hart gegen Drogendealer und –schmuggler vorgehen und gleichzeitig die Drogenabhängigen rehabilitieren anstatt sie zu bestrafen. Innerhalb eines Jahres soll der Konsum um 80% zurückgehen.
Premierministerin Yingluck will 400.000 der 1,2 Millionen Drogenabhängigen in „anständige Bürger“ verwandeln. Die meisten Abhängigen seien junge Leute im Alter zwischen 16 und 24.
Innenminister Chalerm Yubamrung teilte gleichzeitig mit, die Regierung werde innerhalb dieses Jahres mit aller Härte gegen Drogenschmuggler und Händler vorgehen. Die Grenzen sollen besser überwacht und benachbarte Länder zur Zusammenarbeit aufgerufen werden. 70% der Drogen stammen laut Chalerm aus Burma oder Laos.

*Mein Kommentar:* Ob das reale Ziele sind (80%) wage ich anzuzweifeln.

----------


## schiene

Der Entschluss ist ja sehr lobenswert aber ob das so schnell möglich ist wage ich anzuzweifeln.
Thaksin hat auch schon versucht gegen die Dealer und Produzenten mit aller Macht vorzugehen.
Das dies nicht immer unblutig geht und funktioniert sollte auch klar sein.
Das Problem sind eigentlich auch nicht die "leichten Drogen"wie Ganschah sondern die chem.hergestellten wie Jabba u.a.welche sehr schnell zur Abhängikeit führen und die Leute sehr aggressiv machen.

----------


## SAMI

Dieses Thema gab es schon vor unserer Zeit und wird auch in 100 Jahren nicht ausgestorben sein.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ich steh auf die legalisierte psychotrope Substanz Bier

 TW

----------

